# OK, let's try that again



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Jealous of my camera?










Please don't get this one locked :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Do you want me to copy and PASTE my previous response of GIMMIE!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, yes I would BFF


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

as i said before, i WILL steal that pooch!!!!!!!!!!!!! and possibly the cam with its super quality lol great pics and colours in it, i want i want!!x


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

wow! nice shot!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous shot! I love your new camera!! (and your chis of course, lol!)


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

awesome  what camera do you use?

i went trying out all the ones in the shop yesterday.. im considering the nikon d60 but cnt get it till october


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

It's a D300, I just got it a few days ago and it's awesome. I had a D50 before , I now let my 2 year old nephew play with that one :lol:


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

so you mean to say if i got a camera like that, i could get pics like that? because i seriously thought that pic was a photoshop...


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

Very cool, i have the D200. the D700 has just come out to!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

YAY for Roxy pictures!! The camera takes great photos, congrats!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Well, the model is just gorgeous anyway but, Pfft! Pfft! I am jealous of the camera....verrry nice~!


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

LOVE, love love the camera and the Chi!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chibellaxo said:


> so you mean to say if i got a camera like that, i could get pics like that? because i seriously thought that pic was a photoshop...



I dont see why not ( im still on cameras with old fashioned films), but then Jodie is a very good photographer aswell as having a great camera!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I think you can tell the difference with a decent camera - mind you I think it helps if you know what setting to put your camera on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> so you mean to say if i got a camera like that, i could get pics like that? because i seriously thought that pic was a photoshop...


It's possible, I did do a college course in photography and have put in a ton of hours working out exactly how I like to take my pics before doing it. It's really not a case of just pointing and clicking. With a bit of work you could probably manage it.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes you will have done a lot of work at college but surely you wouldn't get the same result with a cheap camera?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Technically all a good camera does it make your life a lot easier, tools don't make the artist now do they but they can help  if you have an eye for it, you have it whatever camera you're using be it a cheap disposable or a £2000 camera.

You can have an expensive camera and still take terrible photos.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I have no idea how to use my camera properly. My friend has just got a lovely one and I have taken some great photo's with that one - still don't know how to use the settings properly though. Mine is an Olympus SP-5 somthing or other - I have had it a couple of years now and STILL don't know exactly how to use it. I am one of those who plays but never reads the instructions.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

have a look online, they usually have tutorials which trust me are a lot more user friendly than manuals to follow, other than that just sit around and play with the camera, the more you practice the better you get. Also I recommend shooting outside if you are a beginner than you aren't battling with light levels and flashes with animals aren't usually a good thing


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I think it came with an online tutorial disk but guess what.....I never used it. I am just to impatient to do things like that (which is why I would never pay ridiculous amounts for a camera) I probably wouldn't use all of the facilities.


----------



## fobray (Jul 2, 2007)

That is 1 fantastic picture!
What camera do you have?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

It's a Nikon D300 

My first camera was a really crappy basic Kodak, I still could take really pretty awesome pictures with it. 

These pics were taken a few years ago with my very basic point and shoot digital camera, they are some of my fave pics of Roxy.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

hence as I said when you have an eye you do  great photos Jodie


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Great, you've got me looking through old pics now :lol:

Some more of my fave older pics, taken with the P&S


----------



## fobray (Jul 2, 2007)

Id say its not just the camera!
You take some fantastic photos, you have a flare for it.
Do you do it for a living???

You have such beautiful Chi's by the way x


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you. I am in the process of setting up as a Pet Photographer :coolwink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

*Sarah* said:


> Technically all a good camera does it make your life a lot easier, tools don't make the artist now do they but they can help  if you have an eye for it, you have it whatever camera you're using be it a cheap disposable or a £2000 camera.
> 
> You can have an expensive camera and still take terrible photos.


Exactly!

Photography is what I do :lol: it's my "thing" :lol: 

Most people can cook but even if you put them into a professional kitchen, with all the equipment they could ever need most still would not be able to make a perfect meal like a chef can.

It's the same with photography, you have to have an eye for it. It's not just a case of taking a picture, you don't just point and click when you're a photographer. You plan what you want your pictures to be like, you work out how you are going to get that effect and then you have to set up your equipment so you can achieve it. And when it's dogs you're photographing you need a LOT of patience :lol: if you don't have a ton of patience you've got no chance :lol: unless you have chicken


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

actually i think its the models you are using--they just cant take a bad picture. im no photographer or artist, so im not looking at the hues, textures,contrats ( and whatever else photographers look at)...but i do know chis


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Every dog can have a good picture taken, a good pet portrait should put across the personality of the animal not just what it physically looks like.


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

omg what a cutie and take such adorable pics


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

JoJoBean said:


> Every dog can have a good picture taken, a good pet portrait should put across the personality of the animal not just what it physically looks like.


how PC of you...dont know if youre just being modest, but you should take it as a compliment. like i said, im not judging your photos, i judge the subject. bye, i have to admire more gorgeous chis


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow i could have never done that with a point and shoot haha.. it would have been a giant blob


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> how PC of you...dont know if youre just being modest, but you should take it as a compliment. like i said, im not judging your photos, i judge the subject. bye, i have to admire more gorgeous chis


I did take your comments as compliments  I know I'm good 

That was just a general comment about photography, I was just saying, it's not just about getting a picture of a dog. It wasn't aimed at you, or anyone for that matter 

Take for example this picture of my aunt's Collie/Lab Mix "Alfie" 










You can really see his calm personality in the picture.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

That dog is gorgeous! Love the fur color. <3


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

you should a pet photographer, you are really good at it


----------

